# witch humminbird is best



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

were getting a new 998c-si installed this week and i have looked at the 898 and the 997c and was wanting to know what you all think is different between the two units beside the one inch lose on the 898c and 998c,it seems they both have the same functions,and it just comes down to 500.00 more fot the bigger screan,have i got it right or did i miss some thing,cant wait to put this in the action of the bass tournament and hope it makes my fishing time longer and helps to see what i have been missing,your input is welcome,markfish


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Pretty sure the only difference between the 998c and 898 is screen size and $$$. 
I believe the 998c has a faster processor than the 997c. The "98" models can share info through just an Ethernet cable, whereas the 997 units need the HB Interlink kit.

Go for the biggest screen size you can afford. The 998 is not bad, but still alittle hard for my old eyes to see small details. Rumor has it that HB will be coming out with a software upgrade for full screen zoom on the 998's


Check out this link. Everything there is to know about HB SI units.
http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=279


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks and were going with the 998c,si and the nice thing abought that unit is they do a new up grade we can up load it off the web site and load it to the 998,from the card,so its like the new ones comming out,i hope,well im sure the 8 in will be plenty big to see,and the little things will just have to set the menu right to see them clear lots to learn to run this new unit,thanks markfish


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

markfish said:


> thanks and were going with the 998c,si and the nice thing abought that unit is they do a new up grade we can up load it off the web site and load it to the 998,from the card,so its like the new ones comming out,i hope,well im sure the 8 in will be plenty big to see,and the little things will just have to set the menu right to see them clear lots to learn to run this new unit,thanks markfish


You will like the Humminbird 998c. I cat putt around the lakes (now that I've got one) and find the creek channels and ledges like never before.
And when I set-up on a hump or an off-shore spot, the Switchfire will follow my 8lb. test fluorocarbon down to the bottom. Thus letting me know where my drop-shot is located.

I have mine mounted on a ram mount on my console. I can see it while driving/searching for spots. And then when I want to get on my bow deck, I just adjust the ram mount and turn the screen around, and I can still clearly see what is going on on the screen. 

Good luck markfish...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

HB units are great...you can't go wrong with either of those choices. I have an 1197 on my console and a 788CI on my bow and they are interlinked. I can fine tune the 788 like Jig has mentioned and can watch a drop shot. It's so detailed that I can see the swivel, lure and the weight....it's very cool. The SI feature on the 1197 has totally changed how I fish and how much time I spend looking for things that should hold fish. It adds another element to my fishing for sure. BTW....there are some SI images on here that some of us have shared....check em out.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey markfish, I have both and after useing them both for a couple of years I wish I would have spent the extra for the 1198csi from the get-go. I have the smaller one on the front trolling motor and the bigger one on the console. I will get the 1198 someday for the console and put the other on the front. I'll mothball the 998 for when I sell the boat.
If you want to look at my setup pm me and we'll get together. We have the boat garaged here in kent. After a while I know you'll be wishin that you got the biggest screen in the first place.
later
donm


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

but for now its the 998 and thats a bit more than we can spend but will just cut back on some other bills,and if were good enought to win a few high buck tournament,will go full bore on the 1100 series,but till that happens im happey with what were going to get,markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well its onthe boat the new 998c,si were going to go out today a try to get the hang of it im sure it will take some time to get it all down but i have been watching some u-tubes and its help a great deal for start up,man this is like the best xmas,ever im thrilled and ready to see this baby in action,now i hope to see all the things we have been missing all these years,theres no place for them to hide now,well mabey but this is for sure the best thing we have bought since potting the power pole on,look out big girls were comming to get ya,and the bass tournament wont be the same,hope to go from 4th place finishes to first a few time and add a nother to the front,well will see hoe it goes markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well we went out and it looks good but something just was not right we tryed lots of the menu but could not find any gps numbers so im thinking whats going on so we call it a day and make a call and come to find out they forgot one little thing the gps puck,was not put on,


----------

